# Electrical wiring harness clip



## Buck556 (May 9, 2018)

Hey guys. Not sure where to put this but I figured I'd make a quick video incase someone else needs to get the clips off the wiring harness. Especially the fuel injectors. 

https://youtu.be/q5ivw-MTRJE


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Very nice - thanks for that. I'm sure I'll need that info in the future.


----------



## henrywilson (Apr 13, 2020)

Who knows.


----------

